# Carblogging - Episode 3: More on good preaching and a bit on good translations



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 2, 2011)

YouTube - Carbloggin' - Episode 3: More on good preaching and picking a good translation

Title says it all. Enjoy. Leave a comment on the video. Share it with a friend.


----------

